# Trailer help



## Cdewolfe (Mar 18, 2017)

Bought a new to me boat and was checking the trailer out the other day. The rear part of the leaf spring doesn't look right to me. It is sitting in the trailer frame rubbing over every bump. There is a bolt and bushing about 2 inches lower and an empty slot for another bolt about an inch higher. My guess is the upper bolt broke off and the leaf spring should be sandwiched between them? I'm a mechanic working on medium duty trucks and bigger trailers for construction companies but never seen a setup like this. Don't like the rubbing on the frame.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 18, 2017)

Some style of springs are called a slipper spring.They use them in big truck apps. Bolt only in 1 end. Other end rides on frame.I have them on my Crawler trailer.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 18, 2017)

You could add a piece of 1/8" or 3/16" steel for the spring to rub against. Otherwise it's fine.


----------



## skipper123 (Apr 11, 2017)

I take a piece of hard nylon like the wifes white cutting board which is also called king starboard in the marine world and gorilla glue a small piece to the trailer frame where the spring rides against the frame. Makes it quite and dont ware the paint off the frame. Then you take the rest of that cutting board and make your pad to mount your transducers on the transom so as to not keep making new holes in the transom adjusting and adding transducers, speed sensors ect. I use 3M marine sealant and 4 SS screws to seal that pad on the transom


----------

